# Check Out This Place



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Got a magazine from these guys the other day, interesting Halloween items and props: www.thingsyouneverknew.com


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, there is some descent stuff there, and too expensive.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah a little bit...I also hate when they don't catergorize it further

I DO like the prop videos!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

These guys have been around for years and I've always
been happy with their sevice.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah! what about a USB powered pole dancer? woo hoo!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Funny TC..

Yup I get this catty too..
Been thinking of geting that skeleton fish tank dvd..looks interesting.


----------

